# VG30E need turbo



## dbz_odom (Apr 28, 2008)

i have recently bought a 92 infiniti M30 convertible which comes with the VG30E engine. i know they make a turbo for it (hence the VG30ET) but i cant find a turbo anywhere.


they cant be that hard to find...

# 1984–1989 Nissan 300ZX/Nissan Fairlady Z
# 1984–1994 Nissan Maxima
# 1987–1988 Nissan 200SX SE
# 1990–1995 Nissan Pathfinder/Nissan Terrano

all these cars use the VG30E and i cant believe i cant find a turbo for a 89 300ZX...


can anyone help?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The only Nissan model made that used the VG30ET SOHC turbo engine was the 1984-1988 300ZX Turbo. The turbo itself was specially made for the application; from 1984-1987 Nissan used a T3 turbo mated with the 7.8:1 compression ratio VG30E, and from 1987-1988 Nissan used a T25 turbo mated with an 8.3:1 compression ratio. Finding the T3 turbo Nissan originally used is not an easy feat, and on the VG30E, it was rather slow to spool.

Your best bet is to simply bet is to find a turbo manifold from 1987-1988 and get a T25 or T28 turbo. I know an aftermarket company makes a twin turbo kit for the VG30E, a friend of mine installed it on his Nissan Hardbody V-6 truck. I believe it uses a T2 flange; I'll have to ask him.


----------



## dbz_odom (Apr 28, 2008)

do you have a website where i can look th stuff up?

and is it worth the money?

whatkind of bang could i get for my buck...i just think it would be pretty slick to have an M30 with a TT sitting under the hood...waiting...


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> I know an aftermarket company makes a twin turbo kit for the VG30E, a friend of mine installed it on his Nissan Hardbody V-6 truck. I believe it uses a T2 flange; I'll have to ask him.


Well, if that's actually true and you can get us the info on that, please do! I have an '89 Maxima that I am looking to turbo. Of course, it has been done before, with parts from the Z31T cars and custom setups. You can see more at Maxima.org. But if there is really a way to do TT on the VG30E that would be awesome. I think space in the engine bay is the biggest factor in staying single turbo in our cars. But let us know about that company. Thanks.

-Mrkanda Fitch


----------

